# Sam Adams "Sam's 76" in cans



## whitehall (Aug 28, 2018)

I love Sam Adams beer on tap when I can get it so I was looking forward to the much touted "Sam's 76" in cans. Walmart doesn't stock it so I had to go to "Martins" for a six pack. I found it so hoppy and sour that it seemed like a bad batch of home brew.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 28, 2018)

Good beer and GMO free....


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 28, 2018)

If you've ever had good imports you would touch Sam Adams............  Now Samuel Smiths.......


----------



## konradv (Aug 28, 2018)

whitehall said:


> I love Sam Adams beer on tap when I can get it so I was looking forward to the much touted "Sam's 76" in cans. Walmart doesn't stock it so I had to go to "Martins" for a six pack. I found it so hoppy and sour that it seemed like a bad batch of home brew.


Good to know.  I hate when beer is over hopped.  IMO, beer should be about the malt with hops as an accent.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 28, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> If you've ever had good imports you would touch Sam Adams............  Now Samuel Smiths.......


With so many independent American brewers around it's foolish to buy imported piss. Most of it tastes like a hop ranch. I live somewhat close to a  "Devils Backbone" brewery and they make a fine professional operation that brews some of the best stuff around. The problem is that they recently sold out to the giant "Budweiser" conglomerate. Maybe it won't effect the beer but somehow I get the feeling it will.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 3, 2018)

konradv said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > I love Sam Adams beer on tap when I can get it so I was looking forward to the much touted "Sam's 76" in cans. Walmart doesn't stock it so I had to go to "Martins" for a six pack. I found it so hoppy and sour that it seemed like a bad batch of home brew.
> ...



It's all preference, as well as palate training. 
I remember the first time I had a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, I thought it was hoppy and bitter. As my palate grew and defined over the years it now taste rather tame and sweet. 
  IPA's can be very good, tropical/citrus flavors that go well in the summer months.
But hoppy beers have taken over. I also love a good brown ale and red ales. In the winter I like porters and an occasional high abv stout like Rasputin. And with all the IPA's hogging shelf space it can get frustrating.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

whitehall said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If you've ever had good imports you would touch Sam Adams............  Now Samuel Smiths.......
> ...


If Scuzweiser has anything to do with it they'll screw it up royal..........

Besides, I tried Sam Adams eons ago, spit out the first taste, gave it to the dog and the dog wouldn't even drink it.........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ricebrew. As opposed to Millers corn brew


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 5, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


Okay.  Since I won't touch the stuff I guess I don't care......


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 5, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's okay. Most Americans have never drank a beer either. Rice and corn brews....sure...there is plenty of that...


----------



## whitehall (Sep 5, 2018)

The Brits don't have much going for them food wise (fried fish in newspaper?) but they have a tradition of fine brewing. I like a hearty dark beer especially on tap but I guess modern metrosexual men who worry about their weight lean toward low calorie hoppy piss and pretend it's good because it has become trendy.  To each his own I guess.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 6, 2018)

whitehall said:


> The Brits don't have much going for them food wise (fried fish in newspaper?) but they have a tradition of fine brewing. I like a hearty dark beer especially on tap but I guess modern metrosexual men who worry about their weight lean toward low calorie hoppy piss and pretend it's good because it has become trendy.  To each his own I guess.



Well hoppy beers are as caloric as darker brews. Many IPA's have more calories that porters and some stouts even.
You can roughly measure calories by the beers ABV (alcohol %)
Also, IPA's were originated by the Brits....


----------



## whitehall (Sep 6, 2018)

IPA is the new "white wine" for people who wouldn't ordinarily order beer and the perception of low calories is all that they need.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 7, 2018)

whitehall said:


> IPA is the new "white wine" for people who wouldn't ordinarily order beer and the perception of low calories is all that they need.



Sorry, but no.
Yes it is true that college kids made a fad out of IPA's like they made a fad strangely out of PBR years ago. But hoppy beers have been popular among craft beer drinkers for decades here, and centuries in parts of Europe. 
IPA's are actually losing favor with college kids now... sour beers are the new thing with them now. Beer that literally taste like sour candy.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2018)

*Steve's Scottish 80%*
*Scottish Export 80/- (9 C)*




Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 5.81 gal
Boil Size: 6.78 gal
Boil Time: 60 min
End of Boil Vol: 6.17 gal
Final Bottling Vol: 5.81 gal
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Date: 14 May 2011
Brewer: Steve Nicholls
Asst Brewer: 
Equipment: Steve plus 500ml starter.
Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.2 %
Taste Rating: 45.0

Taste Notes: This is my favourite beer [This week]. The flavour profile is smooth and malty with a roasty bite and a very smooth hop character. The 1728 Scottish yeast imparts a very subtle smoked character. An Edinburgh water profile will suit this beer style.

Ingredients
* Amt* * Name* * Type* * #* * %/IBU*
9 lbs 14.7 oz Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 86.9 %
1 lbs 1.6 oz Munich Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 2 9.7 %
3.5 oz Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3 1.9 %
1.8 oz Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 4 1.0 %
1.1 oz Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 5 0.6 %
0.71 oz Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 6 12.5 IBUs
0.88 oz Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 7.0 IBUs
0.71 oz Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 2.3 IBUs
0.53 oz Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) [125.05 ml] Yeast 10 -
*Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color*
Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
Bitterness: 21.7 IBUs
Est Color: 11.8 SRM
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 %
Calories: 174.4 kcal/12oz

*Mash Profile*
Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Sparge Water: 5.49 gal
Sparge Temperature: 168.0 F
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE
Est Mash PH: 5.61
Measured Mash PH: 5.20
Total Grain Weight: 11 lbs 6.7 oz
Grain Temperature: 72.0 F
Tun Temperature: 72.0 F
Target Mash PH: 5.20
Mash Acid Addition: 
Sparge Acid Addition: 
Mash Steps

* Name* * Description* * Step Temperature* * Step Time*
Mash In Add 11.62 qt of water at 172.6 F 154.0 F 60 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 5.49 gal water at 168.0 F
Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).
*Carbonation and Storage*
Carbonation Type: Bottle
Pressure/Weight: 4.87 oz
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 70.0 F
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Fermenter: 
Volumes of CO2: 2.4
Carbonation Est: Bottle with 4.87 oz Corn Sugar
Carbonation (from Meas Vol): Bottle with 4.87 oz Corn Sugar
Age for: 30.00 days
Storage Temperature: 65.0 F
*Notes*


_Created with  BeerSmith_


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 7, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> *Steve's Scottish 80%*
> *Scottish Export 80/- (9 C)*
> 
> 
> ...



Yay Beersmith!
Love BeerSmith.

We are making a Brown Ale this weekend.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > *Steve's Scottish 80%*
> ...



If it turns out right, you need to share....oh and give Me the recipe too!  lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 7, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Oh it will turn out right, I have made it many times.
I really want to make a Vanilla Porter, but Jesus Christ... Vanilla Beans are out of this world expensive right now. $68 for 4 beans.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


!!  How much !!!

Holy crap.  

Is there an extract alternative?


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2018)

Here is the answer to that problem.

How to Plant and Grow Vanilla Beans | DoItYourself.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 7, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



There is, but it is hit and miss.
Vanilla Beer is hard enough to make and get it right.
I split them open and soak it in Vodka for about a month in the fridge to extract the oils, and pour the whole thing in a couple weeks before bottling. It turns out really well using this method.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Hmm...that sounds interesting.  You do this with a lager or an ale?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 7, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Ale.
I have never made a lager. I can, I use a Johnson controller on a deep freezer as a fermentation chamber...so I could easily achieve the lower temps. I just like ales better.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Thats cool.  I've been meaning to build Myself a kegerator and had planned on using that to ferment a few lagers.


I like witbiers myself.  But I wonder what this would taste like in say...a Saison?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 7, 2018)

That Boston Lager is everything that's wrong with PBR multiplied 3X.

Worst.Beer.Ever.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 7, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I may eventually build a Kegerator...I have been saying I am going to do it for probably the past 5 years. 
I have a good $2500 in equipment now, unfortunately a lot of it is AG equipment that I no longer use. I BIAB brew now. (Brew In A Bag)...once you go that route... you never go back.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I still use the cooler method of masing in.  I really want to get a HERMS system, but I can't justify the expense.

Spike System - 20 Gallon | Spike Brewing


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 7, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Me too... I would love a HERMS... but holy cow....


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2018)

This is a good one too.

Oops, forgot the link

Blichmann 1 BBL Batch Electric Horizontal Brewing System


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2018)

I was watching a few youtube vids fron a guy who was showing everyone how to get the right components and wire up their own control panel for a HERMS.

But he still had to do a lot of line switching by hand.  I want one that opens the lines I need opened and closes the ones that have finished.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2018)

Here it is.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 7, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


----------



## whitehall (Sep 8, 2018)

Scary stuff. Maybe I'll go back to brewing my own.


----------

